# Frage bezüglich Einblendung eines Zusatzfeldes



## scheibl (18. Aug 2009)

Will auf meiner jsp-Seite ein Zusatzfeld anzeigen, wenn der Benutzer auf einen Link klickt. Ich habe das ganze mit Hilfe eines Request-Parameters realisiert.

In meinem Zusatzfeld kann man ein "Unterbrechungs-Datum" des Projektes einstellen.

Jz hätte ich eine Frage: Wird dies egtl mit einem Link realisiert, bzw was wird da überlicherweise angegeben. Ich habe jz einen Request-Parameter namens "interrupt" erstellt, der auf 1 gesetzt wird wenn eine Unterbrechung einzugeben ist bzw der 0 ist, wenn es keine Unterbrechung gibt.

Wird dies mit 1/0 realisiert oder true/false bzw ähnlichem?



Ich hoffe ich habe mein kleines Problem einigermaßen erklären können und vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## Schandro (19. Aug 2009)

> Wird dies mit 1/0 realisiert oder true/false bzw ähnlichem?


Mit true/false (also einem boolean)

Falls man mehr als 2 verschiedene Zustände braucht, benutzt man meist ein _enum_


----------



## scheibl (19. Aug 2009)

Besten dank


----------

